# education in Nairobi



## xitswa (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi,

My husband and I recently moved to Nairobi. He is a Mozambican citizen and has 2 children currently living in Mozambique that we wish to bring to Nairobi. They do not speak English. Any recommendations for schools? Does anyone know if any of the international schools in Nairobi have an ESL curriculum? If not, has anyone had a similar experience and can advise us on how to approach this? 

Thanks,

Lili


----------



## BMLock (Dec 10, 2014)

I would ask the locals in advance. They would know the best resources personally that are around them


----------

